# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  τι στο διαολο συνεβη μολις τωρα

## psy_spirit

Ειχα μερικες πολυ δυσαρεστες σκεψεις αυτο το απογευμα... σκεψεις που με γεμισαν λυπη και αγχος. Ενιωθα οτι ημουν μονη, μισουσα τον εαυτο μου σκεφτομουν οτι κανενας ποτε δν με θελει. Μετα ξαφνικα εγινε ενα κλικ, δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω, αρχισα να προσποιουμαι τη χαρουμενη προσπαθησα να χαμογελαω. Ημουνα φρικαρισμενη, προσπαθουσα να δειχνω χαρουμενη. Μιλαγα με τη μανα μου και νομιζε οτι ημουνα σαρκαστικη και ενα αλλο ατομο ειπε το ιδιο... απελπιστηκα και σκεφτηκα οτι ειμαι ματαιο να προσπαθω να κανω τη καλη, ολοι με μισουνε. Βγηκα εξω και αρχισα να περπαταω, το μυαλο μου ηταν κενο. Ενιωθα ενεργεια για λιγο, αλλα ηταν παραξενο σαν να μην ημουνα εγω, σαν κατι να με πιεζει. Η οραση μου ειναι καπως θολη, ακομα και τωρα, χωρις πριν να χα καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα ορασης. Ημουνα πολυ ομιλιτικη ολη αυτην την ωρα και μολις γυρισα σπιτι με επιασε κατι σαν νυστα (γυρω στις 20¨00) και νιωθω επισης το κεφαλι μου σαν να με πιεζει κατι στο κεντρο. 
Ακομανιωθω νυστα και η οραση μου θολη. Δε ξερω τι στο διαολο μου συνεβη, ακομα ειμαι φρικαρισμενη. Δεν ξερω καν που να γραψω το θεμα αυτο, συγχωρεστε με αν το βαλα σε λαθος κατηγορια. Νιωθω μια υπερβολικη λυπη απλα.... χωρις φαινομενικα κανενα επουσιωδη λογο!!!! Ειμαι απελπισμενη!!!

----------


## psy_spirit

Τωρα ειμαι χαλαρη, νυσταγμενη, σχεδον σε ωραια φαση, σαν να ηρεμω, αλλα ακομα νιωθω μια λυπη... το κεφαλι μου το νιωθω βαρυ

----------


## in the woods

Psy_spirit,ξαφνιάστηκα λίγο με το ποστ σου.Δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι έγινε,μπερδεύτηκα λίγο.Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω,ας πούμε,τι ακριβώς σκέψεις έκανες το απόγευμα και σε "έριξαν" τόσο πολύ.Από όσο κατάλαβα έπαιξε ρόλο και στη διάθεση σου το γεγονός με τη μητέρα σου και το άλλο άτομο που σε αποκάλεσαν "σαρκαστική",που δε πιστεύω οτι είναι τέρμα αρνητικός χαρακτηρισμός.Αλλά ως προς τι υποτίθεται οτι ήσουν σαρκαστική? Φοβάμαι όμως οτι δε θα πάρω απάντηση σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις γιατί μπορεί να μη θέλεις να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένη και μάλιστα δημόσια.Γιατί γράφεις όμως οτι όλοι σε μίσουνε? Πώς γίνεται αυτό? Εγώ από όσο σε έχω γνωρίσει από εδώ,μου φαίνεσαι αξιόλογο άτομο και σε έχω συμπαθήσει.Πάντως αυτό που γράφεις οτι αισθάνεσαι μόνη,το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει στα άκρα τους τελευταίους μήνες,οτι ουσιαστικά είμαι ολομόναχη σε αυτό το κόσμο.Και μερικές φορές με πιάνει μια απελπισία σε αυτή τη συνειδητοποίηση μου που βάζω τα κλάματα.Ακόμη και οι κοντινοί μου άνθρωποι που θέλουν να με βοηθήσουν στο να είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά ,αισθάνομαι οτι με οποιαδήποτε λανθασμένη για εκείνους κίνηση μου ή κίνηση μου που δεν εγκρίνουν ,με κρίνουν και μου δημιουργούν ενοχές.Και αυτό είναι ψυχοφθόρο για εμένα γιατί δε θέλω να απογοητεύω τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.Να και χθες έκανα μια τέτοια κίνηση και σήμερα προς το βραδάκι,δε ξέρω,με έπιασε μια μανία και ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο με αυτοκαταστροφικούς,στα όρια της εξαθλίωσης χαρακτήρες,μάλλον για να ξεφύγω από τις σκέψεις και από τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μου.Σταμάτησα το βιβλίο μόλις είδα το θρεαντ που άνοιξες για να σου γράψω.Δε κατάλαβα επίσης και αυτό που γράφεις με την όραση σου που έγινε θολή.Πώς έγινε αυτό? Επειδή πιέστηκες,ίσως? Μια φορά εγώ είχα πιεστεί πάρα πολύ,είχα έρθει σε σύγκρουση με τη μητέρα μου,διαφωνούσαμε πάνω σε ένα θέμα και τα πνεύματα δεν ήταν ομαλά μέχρι που τρελάθηκα κάποια στιγμή ένιωσα το κεφάλι μου στιγμιαία να πιέζεται,να μουδιάζει και τα αυτιά μου να γίνονται βαριά,σαν να μου τραβούσαν το κεφάλι ένα πράγμα και μετά απλά ξέσπασα με τα νύχια μου στο λαιμό μου... Ίσως και εσύ να πιέστηκες σε τέτοιο βαθμό,που το κεφάλι σου έγινε "βαρύ".Ίσως και όχι,απλά εικάζω στηριζόμενη στις δικές μου εμπειρίες.Καλό το οτι είσαι πιο ήρεμη τώρα,αλλά με θλίβει λίγο η σκέψη οτι δεν είσαι καλά και αισθάνεσαι λύπη μέσα σου.Αν και μη νομίζεις,και εγώ μια από τα ίδια.Αλλά να σου πω ποτέ δε με ένοιαζε και πολύ ο εαυτός μου.
Δε πιστεύω οτι ήταν και πολύ βοηθητικό το μήνυμά μου,δυστυχώς.. Χρειάζεσαι ξεκούραση psy_spirit.Ίσως και για αυτό σου ήρθε νύστα πριν,λόγω της ψυχολογικής σου κούρασης.Εγώ όταν στερεύω από ενέργεια λόγω κάποιας δυσάρεστης κατάστασης,μετά είμαι σαν "νεκρή".Ακούω αυτό το κομμάτι τώρα : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MTNmYHipTc .Έχει θρηνητική ατμόσφαιρα,εμένα με ηρεμεί.Ελπίζω και εσένα.Εύχομαι αργότερα να είσαι καλύτερα.Στείλε μου πιο μετά κάποιο μήνυμα να βεβαιωθώ οτι όλα καλά.

----------


## psy_spirit

γεια σου, itw. Ειχα πανικοβληθει οταν πρωτοεγραψα το μηνυμα, ενιωθα οτι θα πεθανω. Ενιωθα πιεση στο κεφαλι μου και δεν ηξερα και τι μου συνεβαινε αυτο με φρικαρε περισσοτερο. Τωρα νιωθω μια πιεση στο στηθος και μια ανεξηγητη λυπη! Μα εντελως ανεξηγητη. Ισως σκεφτομαι τοσα πολλα που και εγω δε μπορω να τα ταξινομησω και να καταλαβω τι ακριβως με εννοχλει, παντως η ολη η εμπειρια σημερα ηταν παραξενη. Βγηκα στο δρομο να παρω αερα και ενιωθα σαν να με τηλεμετακινουσε καποιος αλλος περιπου, σα να μην ημουν εγω, αλλα ημουνα κιολας..... 
Οι σκεψεις μου ηταν πολλες, απελπιστηκα στο οτι δε θα καταφερω ποτε να γινω το ατομο που ονειρευομαι. Ανετη και ομορφη ψυχικα, να μεταδιδω χαρα στους αλλους... χαρουμενη. Ακομα τα νιωθω αυτα... σκεφτομουν ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο και ποσο το ζηλευω για την ανετοσυνη του και τη χαρα του. Ναι, ζηλεια... δεν ξερω πως να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου

----------


## psy_spirit

Νιωθω οτι ειμαι ασχημη... σαν χαρακτηρας. Φοβηθηκα μεσα στη λυπη μου και προσπαθησα να ειμαι χαρουμενη και καλη... οταν με χαρακτηρισαν σαρκαστικη ενιωσα οτι τα προσωπεια επεσαν. Ενιωσα οτι δεν εχω καμια ελπιδα και οτι παντα οι αλλοι θα με ανακαλυπτουν και θα με αντιπαθουν. Δεν ξερω, ειλικρινα ειμαι χαλια! Δεν αντεχω να νιωθω τοσο ασχημα, φοβαμαι οτι δε μπορω να συνεφερω τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## in the woods

Γιατί πρέπει όμως ντε και καλά να είσαι χαρούμενη και να μεταδίδεις χαρά στους άλλους? Υπάρχει πάντως και η "ζήλεια" που σε βοηθάει να ξεπεράσεις/υπερβείς τον εαυτό σου.Θέλω να πω το να ζηλεύεις με υγιή τρόπο έναν άνθρωπο δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κατακριτέο.Ίσα ίσα που εντοπίζεις σε αυτό το άτομο κάτι που θαυμάζεις και σε ενοχλεί που δεν το έχεις εσύ και αυτό σε πεισμώνει ακόμη περισσότερο να προσπαθήσεις ώστε να πετύχεις αυτό που θαυμάζεις.Καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω? Πάντως επιμένω στο οτι δε θεωρώ τον σαρκασμό κάτι αρνητικό.Αν αυτά που έλεγε η μητέρα σου ή το άλλο άτομο δε σε εξέφραζαν ,ο σαρκασμός ήταν έξυπνος τρόπος να αντικρούσεις τα πιστεύω τους.Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω οτι είσαι μισητός άνθρωπος και οτι οι άλλοι όταν ανακαλύπτουν τον και καλά πραγματικό σου εαυτό σε μισούν και απομακρύνονται από εσένα.Νομίζω οτι αυτή η σκέψη είναι μόνο στο μυαλό σου,κάτι σαν "κόμπλεξ".Πάντως και εγώ παθαίνω κάτι παρόμοιες φρίκες όταν μερικές φορές βλέπω "καθαρά" τι άνθρωπος είμαι.Μάλλον είναι επειδή θέτουμε υψηλά στανταρ για τους εαυτούς μας και όταν βλέπουμε οτι πράττουμε κάποια κίνηση που δε μας τιμά σαν ανθρώπους,γινόμαστε οι πιο αυστηροί κριτές και στήνουμε τον εαυτό μας στο τοίχο.Πάντως και εγώ τους τελευταίους μήνες αισθάνομαι σαν όλο αυτό που βιώνω να μην είναι η δική μου ζωή,αισθάνομαι σαν να υπάρχει ένα πέπλο γύρω μου και τίποτα να μην πράττω καθαρά,συνειδητά.Τέλος να πω,πόσες φορές έχω νιώσει και εγώ τελευταία σε καταστάσεις πολύ άσχημης ψυχολογίας οτι όταν βγαίνω έξω,τα κάνω όλα μηχανικά,σαν να μου κινούν τα πόδια,σαν να είμαι ένα ρομπότ που κινείται,αλλά μέσα του έχει απλά λύπη,έναν αβάσταχτο πόνο (που εμένα μου βγαίνει σαν σφίξιμο στο στήθος,αισθάνομαι σαν να με τσιμπάνε καρφίτσες στο στήθος) και απάθεια.

----------


## in the woods

Δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω ή να σου δώσω κάποια συμβουλή στο πώς να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου,γιατί εγώ αυτό που ακούω συχνά από τους κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους είναι το να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου... Οπότε είμαι το πλέον πιο ανίκανο άτομο να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό το τομέα.Πάντςω μπορώ να σου πω οτι καταλαβαίνω πόσο αφόρητο είναι αυτό που αισθάνεσαι.Πόσο ταυτίζομαι σε αυτό που γράφεις οτι δεν αντέχεις να νιώθεις τόσο άσχημα,για διαφορετικούς λόγους βέβαια εγώ.Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο να είσαι ακόμη πιο ήρεμη και λίγο πιο καλά ψυχολογικά.Δυστυχώς δε ξέρω τι άλλο να γράψω και βασικά έχω την εντύπωση οτι δε βοηθάω καθόλου με όσα γράφω.Ίσα ίσα πιστεύω όταν διαβάζεις όσα σου γράφω,μένεις με ακόμη μεγαλύτερο κενό μέσα σου,γιατί ίσως σκέφτεσαι οτι δε μπορώ να σε καταλάβω ή να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## psy_spirit

Αν ηταν εντελως στο χερι μου, θα θελα ολοι οι ανθρωποι με τη παρεα μου να ειναι χαρουμενοι. Να μην εστιαζω στο πως να νιωσω εγω ανετα, να κανωω απευθειας τους αλλους. Ειναι πολυ ομορφα τετοια ατομα, φωτεινα. Ετσι θα θελα να μουν, αλλα αυτο μου φαινεται αδυνατον μερικες στιγμες... Σχετικα μ το σαρκασμο, απλα μιλουσαμε κανονικα και προσπαθουσα να φανω κανονικη η χαρουμενη... απαντουσα κανονικα αλλα αυτο βγηκε εξω ως σαρκασμος... δεν ξερω. Απλα γιατι κανεις να ασχοληθει μαζι μου ενω ειμαι ενα τετοιο χαλι...; "I don't know how you expect me to love you when you so clearly hate yourself", Princess carolyn to Bojack Horseman... μου χει μεινει αυτη η φραση, τη λεω συνεχεια στον εαυτο μου...

----------


## psy_spirit

Itw, ειληκρινα, πολλες φορες νιωθω απελπισμενη και σημερα εφτασα σε αηδιαστικο σημειο. Δεν φταις εσυ αν δν μπορεις να με λογικευσεις, απλα οταν χανω ελπιδα απ τον εαυτο μου νιωθω σαν να πεφτω και κανεις να μη μπορει να με σηκωσει. Νιωθω πολλες φορες οτι μονο ενας ψυχολογος μπορει να με σωσει. Παντως χαρηκα ειληκρινα που στραμμενη σ αυτο το φορουμ βρηκα μια φιλη να νοιαστει με αυτο το τροπο, και για αυτο σε ευχαριστω. Δεν περιμενω παντως κανεναν να με σωσει, ειμαι αηδιαστικα ανελπιδη. το μηνυμα σου παντως με χαροποιησε... απλα ηταν τοσο διαφορετικο αυτο που μου συνεβη σημερα, που ενιωθα οτι χανω τα λογικα μου

----------


## psy_spirit

Οσο για το αρχικο προβλημα ορασης, μολις τωρα συνειδητοποιω οτι μπορει να προκληθηκε και απο υπερβολικη χρηση του πισι... παροτι ενος προβληματος αστιγματισμου που εχω παντως, μου φανηκε σαν να αυξανεται η θολουρα ενω ημουνα εξω και για λιγη ωρα στο σπιτι... δεν φορεσα τα γυαλια μου, αλλα δε πιστευω οτι εφταιγε για αυτο... ισως απο την υπερβολικη πιεση, οπως ειπες και εσυ in the woods...

----------


## in the woods

Για αρχή να πω οτι θεωρώ ουτοπικό αυτό που θα ήθελες.Ποιος κάνει όλους (?) τους ανθρώπους με τη παρέα του χαρούμενους ? Δε καταλαβαίνω βέβαια γιατί θεωρείς τους ανθρώπους που κάνουν τους άλλους χαρούμενους οτι έχουν κάποιο παραπάνω προνόμιο από εσένα εξαιτίας αυτής της ικανότητας τους.Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να μην έχουν να "πουν" στους άλλους τίποτα ουσιώδες ή τίποτα παραπάνω από εσένα και απλά να είναι της παρέας και του χαβαλέ.Δε λειτουργούν όλοι οι άνθρωποι με τον ίδιο τρόπο και δε πιστεύω οτι αυτό που έχεις εσύ,οτι δηλαδή θέλεις πρώτα να νιώσεις άνετα σε μαι παρέα ώστε να ανοιχτείς παραπάνω και να γίνεις πιο "χαρούμενη",είναι μείον σου.Και επίσης δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλεις να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να φαίνεται χαρούμενος ή "κανονικός".Βεβαία οκ και εγώ υπάρχουν φορές που το κάνω,αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές δε με πολυνοιάζει τι θα βγάλω στους άλλους.Θέλω να πω οτι αν είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά,θα φαίνεται αυτό και δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι θα πουν ή σχολιάσουν οι άλλοι για εμένα.Α,μπορεί εσύ όπως λες να μισείς τον εαυτό σου,όπως και με εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό,αλλά αν μιλήσω για το πώς σε βλέπω εγώ,βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που έχει κάτι όμορφο μέσα του,που εντοπίζει τα σημεία του εαυτού του που δεν του αρέσουν και θέλει να βελτιωθεί.Έχεις αυτοκριτική και αυτογνωσία που είναι πολύ σημαντικά στοιχεία για την αναγνώριση των "μελανών" σημείων και την βελτίωση τους.Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σκέψου που ούτε καν περνάνε από "φίλτρο" τον εαυτό τους.Α και επίσης δε μπορώ να μη προσθέσω οτι εμένα με έχεις βοηθήσει.

----------


## blackbird

(Πόσο σας χαίρομαι εσάς τις 2)

Η in the wood έχει δίκιο σε αυτά που σου λέει.

Γίνεσαι άδικη και σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου. Η αυτοκριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη αλλά το ανελέητο αυτομαστίγωμα, όχι :ρ

Από το έντονο άγχος μάλλον ο οργανισμός σου αντέδρασε, έχουν μαζευτεί πολλά. Οπότε λογικό είναι εφόσον προσπάθησες να δείξεις καλά (δεν ήσουν) να μην τα κατάφερες όπως θα ήθελες. Ούτε είσαι υποχρεωμένη να το κάνεις. Ίσα ίσα που πολλές φορές με αυτό τον τρόπο γίνεσαι χειρότερα. Το ότι παρεξηγούν τις προθέσεις ή τα λόγια σου οι άλλοι, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κάτι κακό για σένα. Απεναντίας, και μόνο που θες να κάνεις τους άλλους να γελάνε, που σκέφτεσαι πώς συμπεριφέρεσαι, πώς φαίνεσαι, που παρατηρείς τις αντιδράσεις του εαυτού σου, δείχνει ότι νοιάζεσαι γενικά για τους άλλους και ότι έχεις εφόδια για να βελτιώσεις τα ψυχολογικά σου.

----------


## psy_spirit

Απλα συνειδητοποιω οτι χανω συνεχως ατομα απ τη ζωη μου, ζω μια λουπα, οπως εχω προπει, με διαφορετικα ατομα, σε διαφορετικες ηλικιες. Αλλα ιδια ιστορια παντα. Τις προαλλες με επιασε κριση και εκλαιγα μεσα στο κοσμο, εξω. Πολυ ντροπιαστικο, σε αποδυναμωνει. Παντωας θα προσαθησω απο δω και μπρος να μη πιεζω τπτ μεσα μου γιατι μαλλον απ αυτο προκληθηκε η μινι κριση πανικου (αν μπορω δλδ να τη πω και ετσι). Με φοβιζει παντως το οτι μπορω να αφησω τον εαυτο μου τοσο χαμηλα ωστε να παθω κατι τετοιο. Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. Νιωθω οτι μεσα απ το τροπο γραφης σου, ενα κομματι σου μου ειναι οικειο, μου βγαζει ενα ειληκρινες ενδιαφερον. Μου αρεσει που μου λες την αποψη σου, οπως οτι αυτα που πιστευω σου φαινονται ουτοπικα. Μπορει και να ναι ετσι τελικα, ισως εξιδανικευω στο μυαλο μου τους ανθρωπους σε σημειο που δε θα μπορεσω ιδανικα να φτασω ποτε. Απλα θα θελα αυτοι που μενουν στη ζωη μου να ναι χαρουμενοι με μενα, να τους προσφερω πραγματα. Και ισως να περιορισω τον αριθμο εκεινων που φευγουν...

----------


## psy_spirit

Πραγματικα, προσπαθησα να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου, τα συναισθηματα μου και αυτο δεν πετυχε... ισως να εφτασα σε σημειο ψυχικου αυτομαστιγωματος χωρις να το καταλαβω καν. Με εννοχλει παντως το οτι κολλαω και κομπλαρω και δεν ειμαι οσο αυθορμητη θα θελα... θα μπορουσε η ζωη μου να ταν τοσο πιο ευκολη. Θελω να κανω τους αλλους να νιωθουν καλα αλλα στη πραξη υστερω... blackbird, σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.
Και itw φυσικα, για το γρηγορο ενδιαφερον σου, το οποιο ειληκρινα με εξεπληξε.

----------


## in the woods

Κοίτα,εγώ σε αυτό το εξάμηνο κατά τη διάρκεια εργαστηρίου στη σχολή μια μέρα που ήμουν ράκος ψυχολογικά,επί 3 ώρες εκεί μέσα κάθε 30 λεπτά δάκρυζα και με έβλεπαν οι καθηγητές (όχι οτι νοιάστηκε κανείς απλά το αναφέρω επειδή έγινε αντιληπτό).Γενικά μου έχει συμβεί και άλλες φορές να μην μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυα μου και να κλαίω ακόμη και έξω.Κάτι το οποίο καταλαβαίνω από τη μια γιατί το θεωρείς ντροπιαστικό,αλλά από την άλλη σκέψου οτι και τα δάκρυα και το κλάμα είναι ένας τρόπος να εξωτερικεύσεις την ένταση σου,να εκτονωθείς,να εκφράσεις αυτό που συμβαίνει μέσα σου.Δεν υπάρχει στη ζωή μόνο το γέλιο και η χαρά και το πώς θα κάνουμε τους άλλους χαρούμενους με τη παρέα μας.Έλεος πια.Άνθρωποι είμαστε,συναισθήματα έχουμε,λυγίζουμε.
Απλά δε συμφωνώ στο οτι είναι "καλύτερος" άνθρωπος αυτός που μεταδίδει χαρά στους άλλους και είναι χαρούμενος,άνετος κλπ.Εγώ ας πούμε προτιμώ ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που η συντροφιά τους έχει να μου δώσει πράγματα εσωτερικά,να μου μάθει πράγματα γύρω από τα ενδιαφέροντα μου ή να με κατευθύνει προς συγγραφείς ή καλλιτέχνες που θα διευρύνουν τη προσωπικότητα μου και θα βοηθήσουν στην εξέλιξη μου ως άνθρωπο.Άνθρωποι που θα μου αναπτύξουν τη κοσμοθεωρία τους γύρω από ένα σοβαρό θέμα και θα υπάρχει γόνιμος διάλογος.Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι εμένα με κάνουν χαρούμενη γιατί με τέτοιους ανθρώπους επικοινωνώ ουσιαστικά.Εκείνοι που είναι απλά σε μια παρέα και είναι πιο εξωστρεφείς και έχουν την ικανότητα να κάνουν τους άλλους να γελάνε ή είναι πιο κουλ,προσωπικά δεν έχουν να μου πουν τίποτα και ούτε θα ήθελα να είμαι σαν αυτούς.Το θέμα είναι και τι ζητάς από τους ανθρώπους δίπλα σου και αντίστροφα τι ζητούν και τι θέλουν οι άλλοι από εσένα.
Δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν.Νόμος της φύσης,από αυτούς που δε μπορείς να ξεφύγεις.Προσπάθησε να συμφιλιωθείς με αυτό.Αν και ούτε εγώ το έχω καταφέρει..

----------


## psy_spirit

Ξερεις, δεν ανεφερα το να ειμαι πιο εξωστρεφεις η πιο δημοφιλης... θα θελα να μαι πιο ανετη, εχω βαρεθει να πιεζομαι τοσο πολυ σε κοινωνικες καταστασεις σε σημειο να παω να σκασω. Εχω βαρεθει ενω αγαπαω τη παρεα των αλλων να εκφραζομαι τοσο δυσκολα με εκεινους. Βαρεθηκα να προσπαθω, κουραστηκα. Δεν ειπα οτι καποιος ειναι καλυτερος η κατωτερος, ετσι κι αλλιως η αξια του ανθρωπου δε μπορει να μετρηθει τοσο ευκολα, αν μπορει κιολας. Και προσωπικα το οτι κλαιω το βλεπω σαν προσωπικη ηττα. Αντι να περιμενω να παω σπιτι, κλαιω εκει στη μεση του δρομου. Να με βλεπουν ολοι. Το μωρο, η ανωριμη. Χαρη στον εαυτο μου κανω με τα δακρυα μου... ουτε αυτα δε μπορω να συγκατησω. Αυτα που μου λες και εσυ περι εκφρασης των συναισθηματων τα λεω και γω στον εαυτο μου... απλα αυτο το καιρο εχω απελπιστει μαλλον λιγο παραπανω. Ιtw, τη γνωριζω πολυ καλα τη πιεση που νιωθεις οταν βρισκεσαι σε κοινωνικη κατασταση. Τουλαχιστον εμενα αυτο με κανει να κλαιω... τωρα προσφατα προστεθηκαν και αλλα πραγματα. Και μπορω να σκεφτω πολυποικιλες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που με εχουν δει να κλαιω μεσα σε 1 χρονο... δε θα ξεχασω ποτε την εκφραση τους. Μια μιξη λυπης, awkwardness και ευγενικου ενδιαφεροντος... ειναι ασχημο.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ειχα μερικες πολυ δυσαρεστες σκεψεις αυτο το απογευμα... σκεψεις που με γεμισαν λυπη και αγχος. Ενιωθα οτι ημουν μονη, μισουσα τον εαυτο μου σκεφτομουν οτι κανενας ποτε δν με θελει. Μετα ξαφνικα εγινε ενα κλικ, δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω, αρχισα να προσποιουμαι τη χαρουμενη προσπαθησα να χαμογελαω. Ημουνα φρικαρισμενη, προσπαθουσα να δειχνω χαρουμενη. Μιλαγα με τη μανα μου και νομιζε οτι ημουνα σαρκαστικη και ενα αλλο ατομο ειπε το ιδιο... απελπιστηκα και σκεφτηκα οτι ειμαι ματαιο να προσπαθω να κανω τη καλη, ολοι με μισουνε. Βγηκα εξω και αρχισα να περπαταω, το μυαλο μου ηταν κενο. Ενιωθα ενεργεια για λιγο, αλλα ηταν παραξενο σαν να μην ημουνα εγω, σαν κατι να με πιεζει. Η οραση μου ειναι καπως θολη, ακομα και τωρα, χωρις πριν να χα καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα ορασης. Ημουνα πολυ ομιλιτικη ολη αυτην την ωρα και μολις γυρισα σπιτι με επιασε κατι σαν νυστα (γυρω στις 20¨00) και νιωθω επισης το κεφαλι μου σαν να με πιεζει κατι στο κεντρο. 
> Ακομανιωθω νυστα και η οραση μου θολη. Δε ξερω τι στο διαολο μου συνεβη, ακομα ειμαι φρικαρισμενη. Δεν ξερω καν που να γραψω το θεμα αυτο, συγχωρεστε με αν το βαλα σε λαθος κατηγορια. Νιωθω μια υπερβολικη λυπη απλα.... χωρις φαινομενικα κανενα επουσιωδη λογο!!!! Ειμαι απελπισμενη!!!


πολύ μπερδεμενη ακούγεσαι...μεσα στις σκεψεις
γιατι να σε μισουνε ολοι?
η οραση θολωνει καμια φορα και από την πιεση η από τις πολλες ωρες στο πισι

----------


## psy_spirit

xfactor... ελπίζω το πρόβλημα σου να βελτιώθηκε, αλήθεια πως είσαι; Ίσως ήμουν λίγο σκληρή τη τελευταία φορά στο θέμα σου, όποτε βλέπω το όνομα username σου το θυμίζομαι. Οπότε θα θελα να σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη, αν τη δεχτείς. Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το πισι, γιατί ενώ είμαι μέσα τόσες ώρες, έχει βελτιωθεί απ την ώρα που ηρέμησα κάπως, άρα μάλλον απ τη πίεση. Έχω χάσει πολλά άτομα από το παρελθόν στη ζωή μου και κατηγορώ κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό τον εαυτό μου. Έχω τη τάση να είμαι απρόσωπη και να εξαφανίζομαι, κατά ένα παράδοξο τρόπο.

----------


## in the woods

Πάντως στενοχωριέμαι λίγο που αισθάνομαι οτι δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.Μη νομίζεις και εγώ δεν έχω και τη καλύτερη διάθεση και πολύ εύκολα μπορώ να αισθανθώ το κενό μέσα μου να θεριεύει ή η ενέργεια μου να στερεύει σταδιακά και κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό φοβάμαι.Να και τώρα αισθάνθηκα κάπως έτσι και βασικά νομίζω οτι θα βάλω τα κλάματα,για τα δικά μου θέματα και τις δικές μου ενοχές.Τέλος πάντων.Βρήκες τώρα και εσύ άνθρωπο να σε εμψυχώσει ή να σε βοηθήσει.. Που εδώ αρνούμαι να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου και όλοι με κρίνουν για αυτό,γιατί όπως λένε δεν έχω κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Δεν είσαι ανώριμη πάντως ούτε μωρό που δε μπορείς να συγκρατήσεις τα δάκρυα σου έξω.Να βλέπεις τι κάνεις,σκέφτεσαι και χαρακτηρίζεις αρνητικά τον εαυτό σου για πράγματα που δε θα χρειαζόταν ίσως τόσο.Εκφράστηκες μέσα από το κλάμα.Ε και? Δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο πια και δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι παίρνουν αυτή την έκφραση τα άτομα που είναι δίπλα σου.Κάνω στο μυαλό μου την εικόνα γιατί και εμένα μου έχει συμβεί στο λύκειο και μάλιστα από άτομα που δεν ενδιαφέρονταν πραγματικά για εμένα και μετά αυτό το ενδιαφέρον μου φάνηκε τόσο υποκριτικό και δήθεν.
Γενικά,αυτό που έχω καταλάβει οτι έχει σημασία είναι το πώς πουλάς τον εαυτό σου στους άλλους τελικά.Ας πούμε εγώ στους άλλους βγάζω κάτι απωθητικό και μίζερο ίσως,για αυτό και στη σχολή δε μιλάω με άτομα γιατί προδιαθέτω το κλίμα αρνητικά και έχω και εγώ μεγάλο θέμα στο να εκφράζομαι σε σημεία που μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι καθυστερημένο,ενώ δεν είμαι καθόλου.Ενώ ας πούμε αν μπορούσα να είμαι πιο άνετη,να μη ντρέπομαι τόσο,να βγάζω κάτι πιο ευχάριστο στους άλλους ίσως δεν ήμουν μόνη μου τώρα.Το θέμα είναι οτι εμένα δε με απασχολεί τόσο το τι άποψη θα σχηματίσουν οι άλλοι για εμένα για αυτό και δε προσπαθώ να δείχνω κάτι που δεν είμαι.

----------


## Xfactor

> xfactor... ελπίζω το πρόβλημα σου να βελτιώθηκε, αλήθεια πως είσαι; Ίσως ήμουν λίγο σκληρή τη τελευταία φορά στο θέμα σου, όποτε βλέπω το όνομα username σου το θυμίζομαι. Οπότε θα θελα να σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη, αν τη δεχτείς. Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το πισι, γιατί ενώ είμαι μέσα τόσες ώρες, έχει βελτιωθεί απ την ώρα που ηρέμησα κάπως, άρα μάλλον απ τη πίεση. Έχω χάσει πολλά άτομα από το παρελθόν στη ζωή μου και κατηγορώ κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό τον εαυτό μου. Έχω τη τάση να είμαι απρόσωπη και να εξαφανίζομαι, κατά ένα παράδοξο τρόπο.


δεν πειραζει εγω δεν σου καραταω κακια ετσι και αλλιως :)
μαλλον σου ανεβηκε η πιεση από την στεναχωρια..
τι εννοεις εξαφανίζεσαι? σταματας να επιδιωκεις επαφες?
και ποσο καιρο εισαι σε αυτό το μουντ λυπης και στεναχωριας?

----------


## psy_spirit

Ξέρεις.. μου βγαλε κάτι όμορφο το ότι στεναχωριέσαι επειδή σκέφτεσαι ότι δε μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις, ελπίζω να μην φαίνομαι παράξενη. Και επίσης, με έκανε να χαμογελάσω η σκέψη ότι προσπαθείς να με χαροποιήσεις παρόλες τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζεις και συ στη ζωή σου. Ίσως και εγώ είμαι πολύ κλειστόμυαλη στη μαυρίλα μου και δεν αφήνω λογικές κουβέντες να με βοηθήσουν... Ισχύει αυτό που λες για το πώς φέρεις τον εαυτό σου, το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει και εγώ. Ό,τι ακτινοβολείς αυτό σου ρχεται πίσω, δυστυχώς για μας. Ώρες ώρες πάντως εύχομαι να κλάψω για να εκτονοθώ, όταν είμαι μόνη μου και δεν μου βγαίνει. Λυπάμαι που τα τα δικά μου προβλήματα σε έκαναν να σκεφτείς και τα δικά σου... πάντως εμένα η έντασή μου έχει ψιλοεκτονωθεί τώρα.

----------


## oeo

> Ας πούμε εγώ στους άλλους βγάζω κάτι απωθητικό και μίζερο ίσως,για αυτό και στη σχολή δε μιλάω με άτομα γιατί προδιαθέτω το κλίμα αρνητικά και έχω και εγώ μεγάλο θέμα στο να εκφράζομαι σε σημεία που μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι καθυστερημένο,ενώ δεν είμαι καθόλου.Ενώ ας πούμε αν μπορούσα να είμαι πιο άνετη,να μη ντρέπομαι τόσο,να βγάζω κάτι πιο ευχάριστο στους άλλους ίσως δεν ήμουν μόνη μου τώρα.Το θέμα είναι οτι εμένα δε με απασχολεί τόσο το τι άποψη θα σχηματίσουν οι άλλοι για εμένα για αυτό και δε προσπαθώ να δείχνω κάτι που δεν είμαι.


Εχεις θεσει πολυ εξειδικευμενα κριτιρια και προδιαγραφες οσον αφορα το ποιος αξιζει να γινει ο ανθρωπος σου.Μη ψαχνεις να βρεις ενα ατομο που θα τα καλυπτει ολα.Εγω με τον αδερφικο μου φιλο και στηριγμα ζωης που τον εχω απο το Λυκειο εχουμε πολλες διαφορες,δε με καλυπτει σε πραγματα που αγαπαω να κανω και παθιαζομαι.Τα θεωρει βλακειες επικινδυνα ή χασιμο χρονου χωρις να με πρηζει ομως με την αποψη του 
Αυτα τα βρισκω αλλου,σε αλλα ατομα(και ετσι ανοιγεις και κυκλο τον οποιο τον κλεινεις οποτε θες αν παλαβωσεις με τις κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις). 

Δεν ειναι αυτα τα σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης.Δεν ειναι τα βιβλια,η μουσικη,οι ταινιες,τα χομπι κτλ που πρεπει σωνει και καλα να εχει και ο αλλος.Ειναι η ψυχη του και η εμπιστοσυνη του,να ξερεις οτι θα του πεις τα παντα και θα σου πει τα παντα,που δε θα κανει ουτε παυση ουτε σκεψη οταν θα ζητησεις βοηθεια,και δε θα προδωσει ποτε ο ενας τον αλλον.Αυτος ο φιλος μου λοιπον ηταν ο ''φλωρος'' του Λυκειου που ακουγε λαικα και ηταν ''φυτο'' κι εγω ο μαγκας μεταλλας που δεν ειχα καμια δουλεια μαζι του γιατι μου φαινοταν πεζος,αχρωμος,της πλεμπας κτλ.Αλλα παρ ολα αυτα κολλησαμε επειδη μια μερα ηθελα να κανω κοπανα να παω για μπιλιαρδο κι ετυχε κι αυτος να κανει κοπανα να παει σπιτι να διαβασει και του ειπα οταν φευγαμε αν θελει να παμε παρεα.Και τα υπολοιπα ειναι ιστορια.(σα κλισε ταινια του χολιγουντ περι φιλιας ακουγεται αλλα ετσι εγινε)

Με ολα τα αλλα ατομα που συναναστραφηκα και που ειχαμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και που περασα ευχαριστα δεν ΕΤΥΧΕ κανεις να μπορει να γινει ο ανθρωπος μου.

----------


## andreas86

> Ξερεις, δεν ανεφερα το να ειμαι πιο εξωστρεφεις η πιο δημοφιλης... θα θελα να μαι πιο ανετη, εχω βαρεθει να πιεζομαι τοσο πολυ σε κοινωνικες καταστασεις σε σημειο να παω να σκασω. Εχω βαρεθει ενω αγαπαω τη παρεα των αλλων να εκφραζομαι τοσο δυσκολα με εκεινους. Βαρεθηκα να προσπαθω, κουραστηκα. Δεν ειπα οτι καποιος ειναι καλυτερος η κατωτερος, ετσι κι αλλιως η αξια του ανθρωπου δε μπορει να μετρηθει τοσο ευκολα, αν μπορει κιολας. Και προσωπικα το οτι κλαιω το βλεπω σαν προσωπικη ηττα. Αντι να περιμενω να παω σπιτι, κλαιω εκει στη μεση του δρομου. Να με βλεπουν ολοι. Το μωρο, η ανωριμη. Χαρη στον εαυτο μου κανω με τα δακρυα μου... ουτε αυτα δε μπορω να συγκατησω. Αυτα που μου λες και εσυ περι εκφρασης των συναισθηματων τα λεω και γω στον εαυτο μου... απλα αυτο το καιρο εχω απελπιστει μαλλον λιγο παραπανω. Ιtw, τη γνωριζω πολυ καλα τη πιεση που νιωθεις οταν βρισκεσαι σε κοινωνικη κατασταση. Τουλαχιστον εμενα αυτο με κανει να κλαιω... τωρα προσφατα προστεθηκαν και αλλα πραγματα. Και μπορω να σκεφτω πολυποικιλες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που με εχουν δει να κλαιω μεσα σε 1 χρονο... δε θα ξεχασω ποτε την εκφραση τους. Μια μιξη λυπης, awkwardness και ευγενικου ενδιαφεροντος... ειναι ασχημο.


Θα σε ανακούφιζε, κάπως, εάν σου έλεγα ότι και εγώ κλαίω,( αν και άντρας) και μαρεσει κι όλας, όχι κάθε μέρα, στο σπίτι μου τα βράδια ακούγοντας ωραία μουσική και κάνοντας άσχημες σκέψεις! 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## blackbird

Μου έχει τύχει να κλάψω ΣΕ ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ ΦΙΛΗΣ επειδή μου μίλαγε μια άλλη φίλη για κάτι στενάχωρο και δεν μπόρεσα να συγκρατηθώ (ενώ γενικά είμαι καλή ηθοποιός). Είμασταν σε ταβέρνα, εννοείται πως γύρισαν όλοι πάνω μου, ακόμα και από άλλα τραπέζια για να δούνε τι έπαθα, και, επειδή ένιωθα φουλ αμήχανα που με κοιτούσαν και που δεν συγκρατήθηκα και "χάλασα το κέφι", δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω. Συνήλθα σε μια φάση, έπαιζαν διάφορα ρεμπέτικα live και η φίλη μου πάλι άρχισε τις στενάχωρες ιστορίες. Δεν ξέρω τι είχα πάθει, ξανάρχισα να κλαίω! Χαχαχαχα. Αυτή την φορά σηκώθηκα να πάω τουαλέτα. Μετά το ξαναέπαθα και 3η φορά και άρχισα να γελάω και να κλαίω ταυτόχρονα, οι γύρω δεν καταλάβαιναν τι από τα 2 συνέβαινα. Τελοσπάντων, ένιωσα αμήχανα αλλά να σου πω και κάτι; Η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο χαρές και μαγκιά σε εκείνους που μπορούν να δείξουν τις ευαισθησίες τους στους άλλους. Για μένα αυτοί είναι οι δυνατοί. Από τότε βαρέθηκα να προσποιούμαι πως είμαι καλά και να βγαίνω για να κάνω τον κλόουν. Τα άτομα που νοιάζονται για σένα, δεν το περιμένουν αυτό από σένα και δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός για να "περάσετε καλά". Περνάω καλά μόνο όταν βγαίνω με άτομα που μπορώ να κάνω ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ συζητήσεις, χωρίς να προσποιηθώ για τίποτα. Αλλιώς προτιμώ να κάθομαι στο σπίτι παρέα με την μουσική μου που με καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## in the woods

> Εχεις θεσει πολυ εξειδικευμενα κριτιρια και προδιαγραφες οσον αφορα το ποιος αξιζει να γινει ο ανθρωπος σου.Μη ψαχνεις να βρεις ενα ατομο που θα τα καλυπτει ολα.Εγω με τον αδερφικο μου φιλο και στηριγμα ζωης που τον εχω απο το Λυκειο εχουμε πολλες διαφορες,δε με καλυπτει σε πραγματα που αγαπαω να κανω και παθιαζομαι.Τα θεωρει βλακειες επικινδυνα ή χασιμο χρονου χωρις να με πρηζει ομως με την αποψη του 
> Αυτα τα βρισκω αλλου,σε αλλα ατομα(και ετσι ανοιγεις και κυκλο τον οποιο τον κλεινεις οποτε θες αν παλαβωσεις με τις κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις). 
> 
> Δεν ειναι αυτα τα σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης.Δεν ειναι τα βιβλια,η μουσικη,οι ταινιες,τα χομπι κτλ που πρεπει σωνει και καλα να εχει και ο αλλος.Ειναι η ψυχη του και η εμπιστοσυνη του,να ξερεις οτι θα του πεις τα παντα και θα σου πει τα παντα,που δε θα κανει ουτε παυση ουτε σκεψη οταν θα ζητησεις βοηθεια,και δε θα προδωσει ποτε ο ενας τον αλλον.Αυτος ο φιλος μου λοιπον ηταν ο ''φλωρος'' του Λυκειου που ακουγε λαικα και ηταν ''φυτο'' κι εγω ο μαγκας μεταλλας που δεν ειχα καμια δουλεια μαζι του γιατι μου φαινοταν πεζος,αχρωμος,της πλεμπας κτλ.Αλλα παρ ολα αυτα κολλησαμε επειδη μια μερα ηθελα να κανω κοπανα να παω για μπιλιαρδο κι ετυχε κι αυτος να κανει κοπανα να παει σπιτι να διαβασει και του ειπα οταν φευγαμε αν θελει να παμε παρεα.Και τα υπολοιπα ειναι ιστορια.(σα κλισε ταινια του χολιγουντ περι φιλιας ακουγεται αλλα ετσι εγινε)
> 
> Με ολα τα αλλα ατομα που συναναστραφηκα και που ειχαμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και που περασα ευχαριστα δεν ΕΤΥΧΕ κανεις να μπορει να γινει ο ανθρωπος μου.


Τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να αναρωτιέμαι και να προβληματίζομαι πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.Πραγματικά έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που γράφεις,οτι δηλαδή θέτω πολύ εξειδικευμένα κριτήρια,έχω μια συγκεκριμένη "πάστα" ανθρώπων στο μυαλό μου που πιστεύω οτι μου ταιριάζουν και ψάχνω,βασικά δε ψάχνω,αυτό είναι ακόμη χειρότερο,περιμένω το πότε θα έρθουν (του αγίου ποτέ πες!) τέτοιοι άνθρωποι στη ζωή μου.Τους υπόλοιπους,απλά δεν τους επιτρέπω να με γνωρίσουν ή να με προσεγγίσουν,γιατί σκέφτομαι το εξής : Τι νόημα έχει άραγε να κάνω παρέα με κάποιον αν δε μπορώ να μοιραστώ μαζί του τους κόσμους μου και όσα με γοητεύουν πραγματικά και να τα καταλάβει ή κάποιον που δεν έχει παρόμοια οπτική με έμενα,παρόμοιες ανησυχίες ή δε κουβαλάει την ίδια "τρέλα"? Το θεωρώ απλά χάσιμο χρόνου και οτι η συντροφιά τέτοιων ανθρώπων δε θα με "γέμιζε".Χίλιες φορές να κάθομαι στο δωμάτιο μου με τη μουσική,τα βιβλία και τις ατμόσφαιρες μου παρά να συμβιβαστώ και να κάνω παρέα με το περίγυρό μου,με άτομα που πιστεύω,δηλαδή,οτι δεν έχουν να μου "πουν" κάτι,επειδή δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή ας πούμε. Αν και εδώ προκύπτει το θέμα οτι εγώ κρίνω τον άλλον από την όψη,όχι σε θέμα ομορφιάς,κατάλαβες τι εννοώ και απορρίπτω ανθρώπους χωρίς καν να έχω μιλήσει μαζί τους.Οπότε ίσως να είμαι κιόλας λίγο στενόμυαλη ή προκατειλημμένη.
Έχω γνωρίσει ένα άτομο που ταιριάζαμε πάρα πολύ σε κοσμοθεωρία,μουσική,ενδιαφ έροντα κλπ αλλά πριν μερικούς μήνες αποδείχτηκε οτι με αυτό το άτομο δεν μπορούσαμε να τα βρούμε στη καθημερινή επικοινωνία,στη κατανόηση,το σεβασμό κλπ.Αυτό ήταν μεγάλο σοκ για εμένα γιατί κατέρρευσε όλος μου ο κόσμος.Όμως συνεχίζω όλους τους ανθρώπους να τους συγκρίνω με βάση το συγκεκριμένο άτομο,με βάση των όσων μου "έδινε" η επικοινωνία μαζί του και όλα μου φαίνονται "λιγότερα".
Και εδώ προκύπτει το ερώτημα που με τυραννάει πλέον.Μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει τελικά ο άλλος να σου προσφέρει γνώση,συντροφιά με την έννοια που περιέγραψα παραπάνω και να εκφράζεται μέσα από τον κόσμο σου ή να υπάρχει επικοινωνία και κατανόηση στα καθημερινά,χειροπιαστά θέματα? Το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν και τα δυο σε ισορροπία.Αλλά ξέρω οτι αυτό είναι άπιαστο όπως το έχω στο μυαλό μου.Οπότε.. ένας φαύλος κύκλος και το μυαλό μου απλά γίνεται σαλάτα από τις σκέψεις που δε καταλήγουν πουθενά.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το μήνυμά σου και σόρρυ αν σε έπρηξα με όσα έγραψα.

----------


## oeo

> Έχω γνωρίσει ένα άτομο που ταιριάζαμε πάρα πολύ σε κοσμοθεωρία,μουσική,ενδιαφ έροντα κλπ αλλά πριν μερικούς μήνες αποδείχτηκε οτι με αυτό το άτομο δεν μπορούσαμε να τα βρούμε στη καθημερινή επικοινωνία,στη κατανόηση,το σεβασμό κλπ.Αυτό ήταν μεγάλο σοκ για εμένα γιατί κατέρρευσε όλος μου ο κόσμος.Όμως συνεχίζω όλους τους ανθρώπους να τους συγκρίνω με βάση το συγκεκριμένο άτομο,με βάση των όσων μου "έδινε" η επικοινωνία μαζί του και όλα μου φαίνονται "λιγότερα".
> Και εδώ προκύπτει το ερώτημα που με τυραννάει πλέον.Μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει τελικά ο άλλος να σου προσφέρει γνώση,συντροφιά με την έννοια που περιέγραψα παραπάνω και να εκφράζεται μέσα από τον κόσμο σου ή να υπάρχει επικοινωνία και κατανόηση στα καθημερινά,χειροπιαστά θέματα? Το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν και τα δυο σε ισορροπία.Αλλά ξέρω οτι αυτό είναι άπιαστο όπως το έχω στο μυαλό μου.Οπότε.. ένας φαύλος κύκλος και το μυαλό μου απλά γίνεται σαλάτα από τις σκέψεις που δε καταλήγουν πουθενά.
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το μήνυμά σου και σόρρυ αν σε έπρηξα με όσα έγραψα.


Σε καταλαβαινω και πιστευω οτι απλα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις μια αλλη ''στρατηγικη''...οταν θα εισαι ετοιμη.

Αρκετα εξυπνα ατομα περνανε την φαση που περνας κι εσυ,να βλεπουν γυρω τους ανθρωπους που ασχολουνται με ανουσια πραγματα,ακους καποιον να κουτσομπολευει κα ιθες να τον σπασεις στο ξυλο με την χαζομαρα που τον διακατεχει,ν ακους ολοι ν ασχολουνται με Survivor και λοιπες μοδες κτλ. 
Οσο μεγαλωνω ομως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε οσο το δυνατον κοινωνικοι.Οπως κι εσυ η ιδια παρατηρησες περιμενεις να ερθει το ατομο ως δια μαγειας να σου χτυπησει την πορτα.Αυτο δε θα γινει,αυτοι που ψαχνεις ειναι εκει εξω και θελει προσπαθεια και υποχωρησεις για να τους βρεις.

Και ξερεις εκει που θα εχεις χτυπησει πορτες θα πεσεις σε πολυ σαπιλα αλλα απ αυτη τη σαπιλα οχι μονο θα βρεις το ατομο που θελεις(γιατι καπου εκει μεσα βρισκεται κι αυτος παγιδευμενος) αλλα με εκπληξη θα διαπιστωσεις οτι πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη σου θα εχουν βελτιωθει γιατι κατι θα παιρνεις απο τον καθενα.Να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα ποσο γαματο θα ειναι να γνωρισεις ενα ατομο απο τη σχολη σου πχ,το οποιο δεν εινα ιαυτο που ψαχνεις αλλα με λιγες υποχωρησεις μπορεις και το ψιλοκανεις παρεα.Και αυτο το ατομο τυγχανει με καποιο τροπο και γνωριζει κατι και σου βρει δουλεια μολις τελειωσεις τη σχολη σου.Θα εισαι ή δε θα εισαι κερδισμενη με μια τετοια τυχαια χαρουμενη εξελιξη?Προσεξε δεν εννοω να κανεις παρεα ατομα με το ζορι επειδη ''μυριστηκες'' οτι θα αποκομισεις οφελος..Απλα να σε προλαβω μη νομιζεις οτι σου προτεινω κατι τετοιο που το θεωρω ξεφτιλα.Εννοω να κανεις το πρωτο βημα και σε οσους μπορεις να τους λες ''παμε να δουμε να τσεκαρω κατι,παμε για καφε'' παρε τους το κινητο το fb κτλ ε κι αν δε τα βρειτε χεστηκες.ΚΑι ''λιγος'' να σου φαινεται ο αλλος εσυ να μη το βλεπεις σα χασιμο χρονου,δες το σαν ενα διαλειμμα απο τον ''κοσμο'' σου στον οποιο θα επιστρεψεις αργοτερα αφου δεις τι ρολο παιζει αυτο το ατομο κι αν αξιζει να το συνεχισεις ή οχι.
(κανονικα επρεπε να τα γραφουμε στο δικο σου θεμα αλλα νομιζω δε παρεξηγει η psy ειναι θεα!)

----------


## savatage

Σε αυτο το νημα, ζωγραφιζει ο oeo :)

----------


## in the woods

> Σε καταλαβαινω και πιστευω οτι απλα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις μια αλλη ''στρατηγικη''...οταν θα εισαι ετοιμη.
> 
> Αρκετα εξυπνα ατομα περνανε την φαση που περνας κι εσυ,να βλεπουν γυρω τους ανθρωπους που ασχολουνται με ανουσια πραγματα,ακους καποιον να κουτσομπολευει κα ιθες να τον σπασεις στο ξυλο με την χαζομαρα που τον διακατεχει,ν ακους ολοι ν ασχολουνται με Survivor και λοιπες μοδες κτλ. 
> Οσο μεγαλωνω ομως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε οσο το δυνατον κοινωνικοι.Οπως κι εσυ η ιδια παρατηρησες περιμενεις να ερθει το ατομο ως δια μαγειας να σου χτυπησει την πορτα.Αυτο δε θα γινει,αυτοι που ψαχνεις ειναι εκει εξω και θελει προσπαθεια και υποχωρησεις για να τους βρεις.
> 
> Και ξερεις εκει που θα εχεις χτυπησει πορτες θα πεσεις σε πολυ σαπιλα αλλα απ αυτη τη σαπιλα οχι μονο θα βρεις το ατομο που θελεις(γιατι καπου εκει μεσα βρισκεται κι αυτος παγιδευμενος) αλλα με εκπληξη θα διαπιστωσεις οτι πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη σου θα εχουν βελτιωθει γιατι κατι θα παιρνεις απο τον καθενα.Να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα ποσο γαματο θα ειναι να γνωρισεις ενα ατομο απο τη σχολη σου πχ,το οποιο δεν εινα ιαυτο που ψαχνεις αλλα με λιγες υποχωρησεις μπορεις και το ψιλοκανεις παρεα.Και αυτο το ατομο τυγχανει με καποιο τροπο και γνωριζει κατι και σου βρει δουλεια μολις τελειωσεις τη σχολη σου.Θα εισαι ή δε θα εισαι κερδισμενη με μια τετοια τυχαια χαρουμενη εξελιξη?Προσεξε δεν εννοω να κανεις παρεα ατομα με το ζορι επειδη ''μυριστηκες'' οτι θα αποκομισεις οφελος..Απλα να σε προλαβω μη νομιζεις οτι σου προτεινω κατι τετοιο που το θεωρω ξεφτιλα.Εννοω να κανεις το πρωτο βημα και σε οσους μπορεις να τους λες ''παμε να δουμε να τσεκαρω κατι,παμε για καφε'' παρε τους το κινητο το fb κτλ ε κι αν δε τα βρειτε χεστηκες.ΚΑι ''λιγος'' να σου φαινεται ο αλλος εσυ να μη το βλεπεις σα χασιμο χρονου,δες το σαν ενα διαλειμμα απο τον ''κοσμο'' σου στον οποιο θα επιστρεψεις αργοτερα αφου δεις τι ρολο παιζει αυτο το ατομο κι αν αξιζει να το συνεχισεις ή οχι.
> (κανονικα επρεπε να τα γραφουμε στο δικο σου θεμα αλλα νομιζω δε παρεξηγει η psy ειναι θεα!)


Αυτό ακριβώς που μου γράφεις οτι όσο συναναστρέφομαι με άτομα θα διαπιστώσω οτι κάτι μπορεί να μου δώσει ο καθένας,το έχω χιλιοακούσει από κοντινά μου πρόσωπα.Αλλά εγώ μένω κολλημένη στο δικό μου τρόπο σκέψης,που δε λέω οτι είναι ο "σωστός",ίσως μάλιστα είναι και αρκετά παρωπιδικός,δε ξέρω.Προβληματίζομαι και ίσως κάποια στιγμή καταφέρω και δω τα πράγματα από μια άλλη οπτική που θα βοηθήσει κιόλας στην κοινωνικοποίηση μου.Απλά προκύπτει και ένα άλλο θέμα μέσα από το μήνυμά σου.Γράφεις να αρχίσω εγώ να μιλάω σε άτομα,αλλά αποκλείεται εγώ να πάω να μιλήσω σε άτομα.Θέλω να πω οτι αν οι άλλοι δε μου μιλήσουν,δε μου προτείνουν έξοδο κλπ εγώ απλά θα στέκομαι με τα ακουστικά μακριά από όλους.Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει οτι αυτό συμβαίνει είτε επειδή ντρέπομαι αρκετά είτε επειδή νιώθω πολύ άβολα να ξεκινήσω συζήτηση,να πάρω τη πρωτοβουλία να μιλήσω πρώτη σε ανθρώπους -άσε που δε καίγομαι κιόλας να μιλήσω με το περίγυρο μου,αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό στην άκρη- .Από την άλλη,όμως,μου δημιουργεί μερικές φορές νευρικότητα το να φαίνομαι η "περίεργη" που κρατάει απόσταση από όλους.Τέλος πάντων,ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και ειδικά για αυτό που μου έγραψες στην τελευταία πρόταση : "να μη το βλεπεις σα χασιμο χρονου.. αν αξιζει να το συνεχισεις ή οχι".Είναι ένας εναλλακτικός τρόπος σκέψης και μάλιστα πολύ βοηθητικός.Α,να σε ευχαριστήσω κιόλας για αυτό που μου είχες προτείνει σχετικά με τη συγκέντρωση,είναι όντως μια καλή μέθοδος αν και δεν τη πράττω.Δυστυχώς,λόγω του οτι δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά,δεν είμαι όσο αποδοτική θα ήθελα ή θα έπρεπε για τη σχολή μου.Είναι στιγμές που αφαιρείται η ενέργεια μου πλήρως,απόλυτο κενό και από εκείνη την ώρα και μετά,επικρατεί πλήρης αδράνεια.Ελπίζω όταν καταφέρω να βάλω σε μια τάξη το χάος που επικρατεί μέσα μου,προχωρήσω σε πράξεις,θέσω στόχους και προτεραιότητες στη ζωή μου και το βασικότερο τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου,όλα να επανέλθουν σε μια ομαλότητα και ισορροπία.

----------


## psy_spirit

Blackbird και antreas86, ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε τις εμπειρίες σας μαζί μου. Έχετε πολύ δίκιο στο ότι πρέπει να μάθω να δέχομαι τα συναισθήματά μου, να τα αφήνω να με περιλούζουν και να μη νιώθω ντροπή ή να πιέζομαι... Και σε εμένα μου έχει τύχει να ξεσπάσω σε κλάμμα σε πολλές κοινωνικές περιστάσεις. οεο, καταλαβαίνω τί νόημα θες να μεταδώσεις με τα μηνύματά σου. Οι άνθρωποι είναι κατα βάση κοινωνικά όντα, μέσω των σχηματισμών κοινωνικών ομάδων επιβιώνουν καλύτερα... Μερικές φορές πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε πέρα τις ανασφάλειες και να μαστε ανοικτοί σε νέες γνωριμίες. Σέβομαι όμως επίσης και την άποψη της itw, στην προσύλωση ενός ατόμου στις ιδιαιτερότητές του και τη μη σύμβαση σε φιλίες μόνο και μόνο για την ανάγκη του να ανήκεις κάπου. Νομίζω πάντως ότι όλα στη ζωή είναι μια ισορροπία... Μέχρι σήμερα πάντως δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς ήταν όλο αυτό που πέρασα πριν κάτι μέρες που έγραψα αυτό το νήμα. Μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι μέσω αυτού του θρεντ βρήκα μια στήριξη ενός είδους και για αυτό είμαι χαρούμενη και σας ευχαριστώ.

----------

